# Hershey High Meadow



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

Leaving in the morning for Hersey High Meadow campground in Hershey PA, then to the park on Saturday.
Frist time at this campground. I will post a review when we get back.


----------



## sptddog (Mar 22, 2006)

We were there a few weeks ago and had a great time - nice sites and nice pool. Looking forward to hearing how you like it!


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

Got home late Sunday, everyone in our group loved the campround! I can highly recommend it. The sites vary from big to small open or shaded. They have sites to suit anyone. The staff was very friendly and everything very clean.

The only problem is to many things to do in Hershey PA for a weekend trip. We will go back for a longer trip next time. http://www.hersheycamping.com/

One last thing. It is next to a train track but it did not bother us.


----------



## Livin4Weekenz Too (Jun 22, 2011)

We camped there back at the end of April. Had a very nice experience too! There are plenty of warnings about the trains going by. But, they did not bother us either.
I wanted to camp there for the RV show in Sept., but they were full. So, we are going to Hershey Conewago. We'll see how that is, never camped there before.


----------

